# Replacement Breaker for Challenger Panel



## Cletis

*S*

Siemans,Murray

No


----------



## HARRY304E

Little-Lectric said:


> First a question or two, then some pics for your viewing pleasure.
> What brand breaker is listed/allowed to replace a Challenger breaker?
> Is this panel listed for two neutrals under one lug?


Cutler Hammer...:thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica

Yup, Cutler-Hammer is listed for Challenger replacement. You'll be needing the BR line of circuit breakers.


----------



## A Little Short

Magnettica said:


> Yup, Cutler-Hammer is listed for Challenger replacement. You'll be needing the BR line of circuit breakers.


Done & done!:thumbsup:


----------

